# INSERT - Statement bei AutoWert



## fossybeer (7. Januar 2004)

Hallo!
Ich möchte über ODBC-Access einen Datensatz in eine Tabelle (wohin auch sonst?) einfügen, wobei die erste Spalte ein UNIQUE-AutoWert ist.

Wenn ich es manuell mit Access-Front-End mache funktionierts.
Wenn ich über ODBC  einen Wert erzwinge gehts auch, so lange der Wert einmalig ist. Logo.

Wie erreiche ich aber, dass Access selbst einen Wert zuweist?

INSERT INTO P2 values(NULL, '".$_POST['name']."','".$_POST['beschreibung']."',".$_POST['order'].")"

ergibt: "Sie wollten den Null-Wert einer Variablen zuweisen, die nicht den Datentyp Variant hat".

Was tun, sprach Zeus

Danke.


----------



## fossybeer (7. Januar 2004)

So. Man muss nur mal darüber reden und schon kommt man (endlich) selber drauf.

INSERT into P2(/* hier alle Spalten ausser AutoWert /*) values (/* hier alle Werte ausser AutoWert /*) 

also konkret:

INSERT INTO P2 (Name,Beschreibung,Order) values ( '".$_POST['name']."','".$_POST['beschreibung']."',".$_POST['order'].")"


juhu.


----------

